# Skidkings vbc january 1st 2011  cool ride -way cool -like 36-39 degrees  pics



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 16, 2011)

Just decided to share these on the events page ....Quite the day this last January 1st..More than I expected in the history of the SKIDKINGS V.B.C. since the creation in 2004........36- 39 degree temps   .....

http://s422.photobucket.com/albums/pp307/2muchrust/SKIDKINGS JANUARY 1ST 2011 COOL RIDE/              Gary J


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice turnout -- great pics -- thanks for sharing -- ride vintage


----------

